# Bright



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

```

```
Tried some bright colors


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

photobucket ok so here it is


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/user/chriscustom757/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_272594304567660_zpsuqubbsgd.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_272594304567660_zpsuqubbsgd.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_272594304567660_zpsuqubbsgd.jpeg"/></a> Taa Daa!! I did it finally!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Pretty work. Do you have a shop?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Man ... I need to put on my sunglasses ... Very nice work !!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. I have what I call a shop/garage.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I love the colors!! Nice work


----------

